# Florida Man Reportedly Shoots, Kills Woman During Foreplay



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/06/03/florida-man-reportedly-shoots-kills-woman-foreplay/


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I'd fire that sex ed teacher. 

Ever since I been using this new fangled forum interface I can't get these links to open on my cellphone.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I suggest that the wrong participant got Darwinned-out of the gene pool.
Should have been he, not she.

Of course, in prison he isn't gonna be doing much reproducing...
...Just submitting.



AZdave said:


> ...Ever since I been using this new fangled forum interface I can't get these links to open on my cellphone.


Who you gonna call? Ghost Busters?
...Or maybe the sex-ed teacher?


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

AZdave said:


> I'd fire that sex ed teacher.
> 
> Ever since I been using this new fangled forum interface I can't get these links to open on my cellphone.


As with Science, You're still looking for the Missing Link.


----------



## joepeat (Jul 8, 2015)

He _really_ banged her.


----------

